# Youth season



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

Need some help. I normaly go to western ND for upland hunting. This year for youth season only, I would like to find somewhere between Jamestown and Valley. I want to take my 13 year old nephew, he started waterfowling with me last year. This year we want to start with pheasants. Where I usally go is to far for a one day hunt. I would like to find somewhere closer just for one day to see if he enjoys it. He lives in Devils Lake and I in Grand Forks now. Thanks in advance. And no I am not looking for some where for myself, no I will not bring 23 people with me, no I do not want your special spots, just want some where my nephew can have a good hunt without taking him 350 miles for 1 day.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Why don't you hunt around Devils Lake? The PF chapter released birds up at Kenner Marsh. Only youth may hunt this ground. Adults may enter, but cannot carry a gun.

I will be there for youth opener hopefully getting a 12 year old and a 15 year old their first roosters.

If you are coming from Grand Forks you can also take the kid down to Lonetree Wildlife Area. That is close to Devils Lake as well and more walking ground than one could cover in 2 days.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Check the areas down the south road at the Eckleson exit. For now, there's some good unposted land, and some beautiful PLOTS that would be perfect for you and your young hunter to walk.

Good luck, and remember the regulations during this time of year! No adult companions can carry firearms while out walking with youth hunting upland game on youth pheasant weekend.


----------

